# OpenTshirts for the last OpenCart version 2.x The only free solution



## golinux

OpenShirts is the only free solution to make a tshirt web site.
It use flashplayer to Design a custom tshirt, it is not compatible
with mobile device, but I think that it is very difficult and useless to design on phone or tablet.
OpenShirts is opensource and works on OpenCart v.1.5.x
A new html5 version was annunced a lot month ago but at today we don't have news or release date.
So I can not wait and I found a modified version that works with the last version of OpenCart 2.x (I used the 2.1.0.1)
https://github.com/m7ws/opentshirts-for-oc2

The support forum is closed, so I am open this 3D to support this latest availaible version.

My first problem is that after the installation I got an error because I didn't set the print metod, etc.
The main problem is that in the admin panel I can not see the configuration for opentshirts. I only have the page where I can config the OpenTshirts Logo, Link, numbers of colors, etc.

can someone suggest a workaround?
What is the configuration file to solve my problem?
Someone can post a config file for Direct print and ScreenPrinting?

Thank you


----------



## drdeath19134

what web host are you using, i get error on 1.5 release " Invalid studio ID!"​


----------



## gnizitigid

https://opentshirts.com/


----------



## drdeath19134

drdeath19134 said:


> what web host are you using, i get error on 1.5 release " Invalid studio ID!"​



You are using opentshirtshosting.com ?


----------



## golinux

i use tophost
You can found answare with Google.
But this 3d is for open cart 2.x version so please don't go off topic.


----------



## golinux

Hey,
Someone use this opentshirts-oc2 version?


----------



## prteez

golinux said:


> i use tophost
> You can found answare with Google.
> But this 3d is for open cart 2.x version so please don't go off topic.


what you want to know about it?


----------



## golinux

prteez said:


> what you want to know about it?


I would know if this version is working good.

During the install process of opencart could I choose mPDO to access to database, or I need to use iMySQL for opentshirts compatibility?

I use Opencart 2.1.0.1, is it compatible with opentshirts-oc2 ?

I still can not got a working installation.


----------



## prteez

golinux said:


> I would know if this version is working good.
> 
> During the install process of opencart could I choose mPDO to access to database, or I need to use iMySQL for opentshirts compatibility?
> 
> I use Opencart 2.1.0.1, is it compatible with opentshirts-oc2 ?
> 
> I still can not got a working installation.


yes it works 
use sqli


----------



## atarizzz

Why not a dedicated support forum for Opentshirts? Either here, or on any of the free forum solutions out there. Stray "help" threads like this (and no official form) make it unappealing for some people to give a try. Great news that an HTML5 version is coming to replace Flash. 

Any chance the T-Shirt forums admins here would create a dedicated sub-forum for a "Unoffical" OpenTshirts support? Doesn't really make sense to turn away the extra traffic for someone else to create one, and you better believe people are hitting google for "opentshirts forum" every day.


----------



## prteez

prteez said:


> yes it works
> use sqli


Im not in control of any of that any more hit up tome or opentshirtshosting to reopen the forums.


----------



## golinux

I cannot solve my problem. Now I used OpenCart v.2.0.3.1 and MySQLi for the database.

The problem is that after the installation I got an error because I didn't set the print metod, etc.
The main problem is that in the admin panel I can not see the configuration for opentshirts. I only have the page where I can config the OpenTshirts Logo, Link, numbers of colors, etc.

can someone suggest a workaround?
What is the configuration file to solve my problem?
Someone can post a config file for Direct print and ScreenPrinting?


----------



## nphektor

same here. i am thinking about either:

- installing a lesser version and upgrading as far as possible or

- buying there hosted version for a couple months, and once working backup and move to a cheaper solution. (i know, its only $7/month but if i can get a failover solution, ill go with digitalocean and only power up when my local internet is down. that way i only pay for what i use and at most $5/month.

im off work friday and sat - lemme know how your process is going


----------



## golinux

> - installing a lesser version and upgrading as far as possible or

It is the only thing possible. But I don't like to install OpenCart 1.5x and use Flash.

> - buying there hosted version for a couple months, and once working backup and move to a cheaper solution. (i know, its only $7/month but if i can get a failover solution, ill go with digitalocean and only power up when my local internet is down. that way i only pay for what i use and at most $5/month.

The hosted version is based still on old version of OpenCart e OperTshirt I think, so is the same thing if you install a lesser version by yourself.


----------



## prteez

I can install opentshirts 2.0 on almost any server and and or pretty much any version


----------



## nphektor

prteez said:


> I can install opentshirts 2.0 on almost any server and and or pretty much any version


thank you.


----------



## looneyprints

i have installed this and can not find where i install it as its not showing up all files are there nothing in admin please help


----------



## smoffitt

looneyprints said:


> i have installed this and can not find where i install it as its not showing up all files are there nothing in admin please help


don't use the latest version of opencart. I could never get opentshirts to show up in the menu. I used 2.2.0.0 and it worked however I am still having an issue with the editor so may back rev further.


----------



## loudvox

I have a VPS and I want to use OC 2.2 or 2.3, and I want to use opentshirts 2. Is there a walkthrough that anyone has found that gets working version up and running?


----------



## mgparrish

loudvox said:


> I have a VPS and I want to use OC 2.2 or 2.3, and I want to use opentshirts 2. Is there a walkthrough that anyone has found that gets working version up and running?


That software is Flash based and now deprecated. There is no longer an active development community involved.

In the near future and in some cases _now_ your customer's browser will not operate the flash plugin.

You should be looking at a HTML5/JS canvas solution or a server side solution.


----------



## jbshaps

I just tried uploading and running OC version 2.2.0.0, the OpenTshirts for OC2 and VQMOD 2.6.1 for OpenCart. I can get all the way to the installation of OpenTshirts. I can even get to the edit screen. I can even download the sample installation packs. When I try and install the packs, I get a permissions problem. Does anyone know what folder(s) or file(s) that I need to change permissions on to be able to get rid of this error? Also, not sure where to edit the print methods, don't see it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## jbshaps

jbshaps said:


> I just tried uploading and running OC version 2.2.0.0, the OpenTshirts for OC2 and VQMOD 2.6.1 for OpenCart. I can get all the way to the installation of OpenTshirts. I can even get to the edit screen. I can even download the sample installation packs. When I try and install the packs, I get a permissions problem. Does anyone know what folder(s) or file(s) that I need to change permissions on to be able to get rid of this error? Also, not sure where to edit the print methods, don't see it anywhere. Thanks.


I solved this problem, now I am back to the original problem in this thread. Cannot configure the OpenTshirts module anywhere. Can change the picture, and can upload the font pack, sample designs, and product packs, but can't configure the module so that I can even set the print types. I am not getting any errors, but when I go to the page, it just looks like I sell blank shirts (for the price of $1k per shirt) without any design studio. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kennade

OpenTshirts runs with win 2003 server 32-bit, OC2.0.1.0, php 5.4.31.install flash.Have tried several other platforms via VirtualMachines, this has been the best so far getting all the way until it goes to save a design either Admin or Customer, then bombs.


----------



## prteez

I do believe I have a full working copy somewhere. 
It does look like adam has been doing some work to it. I know the original was kinda wierd on a couple installs i did.


----------



## jbshaps

kennade said:


> OpenTshirts runs with win 2003 server 32-bit, OC2.0.1.0, php 5.4.31.install flash.Have tried several other platforms via VirtualMachines, this has been the best so far getting all the way until it goes to save a design either Admin or Customer, then bombs.


Got it up and running with OC 2.0.1.0. Thanks. Seems to work ok. Now have to get the products updated. Still have $1000 shirts on there, but at least opentshirts shows up in the list on the left side so I can edit.


----------



## jbshaps

jbshaps said:


> Got it up and running with OC 2.0.1.0. Thanks. Seems to work ok. Now have to get the products updated. Still have $1000 shirts on there, but at least opentshirts shows up in the list on the left side so I can edit.


Everything on the admin side seems to be working. Can completely manipulate the site as far as I can tell. However, if a user tries to save a design to place in the cart, it hangs after trying to save. Even if they are signed in. Anyone know of a fix for this? Seems like it is probably a pretty easy fix, but above my skill level.


----------



## into the T

why keep kicking against the goad

it's been abandoned for years,
there are plenty of plugins for woocommerce for $50 or less, with support

like this one: fancy product designer
4.64 out of 5 for a rating (almost 500 ratings and 8500 downloads)

here is one for only $19: woocommerce custom t-shirt designer
4.33 out of 5 (58 ratings)


----------



## jbshaps

I read through the licensing agreement with the woo commerce apps. It appeared that I needed to pay a new licensing fee for each and every customer that would use my site. That just didn't make sense to me. Not as a small DTG printer. I do mostly wholesale work for a rugby supplier, just want to have a cheap site that I can occupy the rest of my idle time with. Please explain that confusing licensing agreement that the t-shirt design app had at woo commerce. I could be over-thinking it.


----------



## into the T

if you are charging people to use the customizer then you need an extended license

if not then a regular license is all you need, good for one site (presumably yours)

the license agreement is if you are a website designer, 
then for every site you create with the customizer you need to purchase a license


----------



## jbshaps

Thanks. That was where I was getting confused. The prices were so reasonable I thought that maybe there was a catch. Apparently I should really think about going that way, since I have no faith in the guys who host opentshirts now.


----------



## into the T

i just trialed a free customizer plugin the other day,
really basic, but functional

it gives you an idea that it pretty much starts at free and goes up from there,
usually additional functionality and support for a minimal price (when compared with other ecommerce solutions)

you can trial woocommerce on your home computer/laptop,
just download the wordpress stack at bitnami 
click the windows installer under the 'local installer'


----------



## wolfpupthreads

I agree with the above poster. I've lost my faith in opentshirts. I've tried emailing them all week and no response. Time to look for something else I guess.


----------



## jbshaps

wolfpupthreads said:


> I agree with the above poster. I've lost my faith in opentshirts. I've tried emailing them all week and no response. Time to look for something else I guess.


Opentshirts has shut down all of the stuff pertaining to their open source software. Everything goes to opentshirtshosting now. Playing around with woocommerce stuff now. I really liked the opentshirts cost estimation modeler, but will have to make do.


----------



## Full Moon

I'm looking into creating a website through Openshirts. Can someone tell me if I have to do the one click install for the "Opencart" as well or do I have to install both Openshirts & Opencart?
I tried installing both but only one version has the online shirt designer.


----------



## jbshaps

Full Moon said:


> I'm looking into creating a website through Openshirts. Can someone tell me if I have to do the one click install for the "Opencart" as well or do I have to install both Openshirts & Opencart?
> I tried installing both but only one version has the online shirt designer.


You have to install opencart first, then vqmod then opentshirts. I do not recommend openshirts, as they have completely disengaged from supporting even their openest open source software. I was not able to get their software to work on OC 2.x, even though everything installed correctly. Liked the interface and custom pricing, but just couldn't get anything to save to the cart. Gave up and am now looking at some stuff with woocommerce. The custom design software is under $50.


----------



## digitizewedo

I use square for my stock t-shirts and have a free version of Deco network that allows customer to make mock ups and it send me an image and t-shirt layout


----------



## loudvox

I have also abandoned Opentshirts software. I was able to get it installed and working on 2.2 and both admin and cust could save designs. My problem was the lack of support. I wanted the artwork and idea packs, but to no avail. 

Though I did see in a post by prteez that he was working on his own version of the designer for the most recent version of OC. I haven't seen him post anything about it in a while, but am hoping to hear from him in the near future regarding his HTML version.

And prteez, If you're reading this, I sent you a PM regarding the artwork and idea packs you said you have. Please respond when you have a moment.


----------



## ukracer

Seems like Prteez has been busy as i only recently found out he was still alive.

I am looking at two possible solutions but as i would be VERY low volume i am not sure i can justify monthly subs.

Fancy Product Designer

Or

Zakeke

I cant believe the lack of discussion on on line T shirt designers on this forum just lately.


----------



## Signature Series

ukracer said:


> I cant believe the lack of discussion on on line T shirt designers on this forum just lately.


A couple things. This forum as a whole seems to have have way way less activity then it did say 5 years ago. Second people are understanding that an on-line designer is not a magic wand to generate sales. Last - development of software cost money, big money and the on-line design apps are contracting because of such.


Open T-Shirt was a joke from day one. Anytime you sell clip art packages full of garbage images you can find on the web for nothing . . . . .


----------



## into the T

i agree, the monthly fees kill it
it used to not be like that, and then adobe brought in the monthly fee structure and everyone rejoiced
because now you have a captive sucker (i mean customer)

does anyone ever sit down and aggregate all their monthly payments?
and if so how much consternation does it cause?
or is it best not to contemplate the totality of our servitude?

break free, undo all you can
cut the cords that bind

how many of these monthly chains are truly necessary?
when will the renaissance of mind over matter become a torrent?
when will the rabble eschew the trappings of $1300 iphones and seek the greater things?


----------



## Signature Series

into the T said:


> i agree, the monthly fees kill it
> it used to not be like that, and then adobe brought in the monthly fee structure and everyone rejoiced
> because now you have a captive sucker (i mean customer)
> 
> does anyone ever sit down and aggregate all their monthly payments?
> and if so how much consternation does it cause?
> or is it best not to contemplate the totality of our servitude?
> 
> break free, undo all you can
> cut the cords that bind
> 
> how many of these monthly chains are truly necessary?
> when will the renaissance of mind over matter become a torrent?
> when will the rabble eschew the trappings of $1300 iphones and seek the greater things?


You know what a customer/sucker really is? Someone who thinks they can get a free program, like Open T-shirt, and believe it will be a great program. I would guess if you calculated your time you spent on Open T-shirts as a "cost" my Deco subscription would be very cheap in comparison. I chuckle when people state the original owner "sold" it. At best it was worth $5.00. Old outdated program with old code trying to rip people off for clip art and hosting. 

Software development is very expensive and supporting such software even more. In many cases people would not be able to afford to buy, for example, Adobe Suite if they had to buy it. By having a subscription you not only have an easier entry point but also you have the latest version.


----------



## into the T

how does corel do it?
how does serif do it?
how does gimp do it?

adobe can cancel your subscription at their discretion at any time, and you have zero recourse (read the tos)
then what are you going to do?
you now have all your work locked up in their file formats 
now you have to buy older full versions and probably lose some of the newer features that don't work in the older versions
that alone makes you a slave to their mastery
you would have been better off buying the older full versions


how about adobe taking control of your system and adding background services that have to be run,
who is the master here, you or them?



> Even when CC (or any software from Adobe) is closed *we are forced to run* a number of services in the background. Just open Activity Monitor in OSX, or Task Manager in Windows to see that for yourself. This is not only *an invasive practice* but it is unnecessary. If I want to receive notifications from Adobe I will open CC, otherwise *there is no reason to force feed* those services on us.


link

here it is straight from on high (mark garret ceo of adobe):


> “Think of it as a waterfall,” Garrett says. “We have more and more people paying us every month, as opposed to the old model where they paid at random times and we recognized all the revenue up front.” The results are justifying something Garrett had told Wall Street back in November 2011: “The faster earnings fall, the better off we are as a company and the better off you are as an investors, because millions of people paying us every single month is very compelling from a revenue perspective.”


link

adobe cc users are the blood donors to the investors (a waterfall of revenue-generating plebs)

again from the horse's mouth (they created a model to enslave you with no other option):


> “The key was not just transforming the price and how people paid us,” Garrett says. “The analogy I use is that we didn’t want to have an offering where they could decide whether to buy the car or lease it."



and the final illumination that removes any doubt of what adpbe cc users are:




> “If we hadn’t done that it might have taken 10 or 15 years to make this happen, because customers would have bought what they were comfortable with. We had some resistance from them all along.” Garrett calls it a “burn the boats” mentality, referring to pre-industrial conquerors who burned their ships after a conquest *so that the crew couldn’t leave.*


those quotes leave no room as to whether or not you are their chattel
unfortunately many have stockholm syndrome and see their captors as their saviors


----------



## Signature Series

I was in the high end corporate software industry for almost 15 years. I know it like the back of ,my hand. Reoccurring revenue is the most effective way for software companies to provide a high end product all the while knowing how much revenue they have coming in for things like application development and support. Without reoccurring revenue it was always a guess.

I find it comical you use Corel, clearly not even in the same league as far as installed base as AI, serif and Gimp as examples. These are pimples on the asses to AI.


For people who have more time than money then "free" software may open a few doors but for people running a business were time is $$$$ they are garbage programs. Open T-Shirts is just another example. As I stated if you took the number of hours you wasted on messing with the disaster and associated a living wage to it the number I believe would be staggering.

I know of no real companies that rely of the Gimps of the world, not a one.


----------



## into the T

i can't help you anymore

when you have the ceo telling you what the company thinks of you,
and you still defend them....

normally when a person finds out they have been swindled they get angry and try to right the wrong



> ...for I have sworn upon the altar of God eternal hostility against every form of tyranny over the mind of man. thomas jefferson


----------



## Signature Series

The CEO quote is accurate and what is good for a software company. in most cases, is good for their users. You are a perfect example of that. You wasted countless hours on a garbage program because you deemed it "free" and I would bet you would do it again. Sorry us that actually have a business do not have hours to play with garbage. My Deco subscription cost me nothing compared to the time you spent and have what now - nothing? Trust me on this - if you spent 1/10th the time on sales/marketing your products versus playing around with a free program trying to make it work for years you too would have a business and not a hobby. 

Your last line says it all - you and everyone who wasted their time on Open T-Shirts got swindled. It was garbage day one, it was garbage when it was rewritten and garbage when it was done and needed to be rewritten again. I am confident you will find another Open T-shirts that is "free" to waste more of your time.


Once you get past how much something "cost" and instead think of it as how much can it produce in revenue you will be on your way from leaving behind a hobby and starting a business. You want to compare revenue streams that Open T-Shirt provided you versus Deco provided me?


----------



## ukracer

Signature Series said:


> For people who have more time than money then "free" software may open a few doors but for people running a business were time is $$$$ they are garbage programs.
> 
> I know of no real companies that rely of the Gimps of the world, not a one.



My concern is this thread would have had pages of replies a few years ago. Its ok saying if you have more time than money free software might open a few door.......THAT is true of many people just now........and yet this forum gets way less traffic....its weird.


For example a halfway house exists called zakeke (amongst others) and yet my posts on here and other places gets few if no replies of anyone using it and it seems like a sensible hobby/start up business route. why is that whats going on out there??


Personally I am in need of a short term online design tool mainly to keep things together and use as a link to facebook clients/customers. But trying to find information is like pulling hens teeth. The Guru on this @preetz has disappeared and does not even reply to me now. Although he has acknowledged he is still alive.
Is there another, better, non commercialised forum everyone is using??


Regards Andy T


----------

